# Forum About Russia Society  Russian soul. What do you think about it?

## Eledhwen

*Poll.*
How American (western) human and society at all sees it? What he thinks about it and why?
More information is best.

----------


## Deborski

Я не думаю, что обычные американцы понимают русскую душу... 
Я там жила, но не могу сказать, что я её понимаю точно
Можно сказать, наверное, что русская душа - дикая, любит природу, любит свободу, силная и глубокая.  
По-моему.

----------


## Inego

Eledhwen, is "Western society" a registered user here on the forum?

----------


## sperk

> *Poll.*
> How American (western) human and society at all sees it? What he thinks about it and why?
> More information is best.

 Probably 99.99% of western society have never heard of Russian soul, hence they don't think about it.

----------


## Valda

Интересная тема. Ну, по-моему, люди еще связывают русских к советскому союзу, сильной армии, военным преступлению, строгости, авиационным-космическим техникам, стремлению к совершенству, и так далее.

----------


## alexsms

The Russian soul is to some extent connected with the idea of living in community and lack of individualism (which is changing at the moment, but still the idea of 'togetherness' is in the air, maybe not very well seen and felt). I am also convinced that the ideas of democracy, human rights are underdevelopped here.. the idea of the Russian soul also can't be considered without its history and past, we are still very connected with our past in our thinking and actions... anyway, it's a philosophical question.

----------


## Marcus

"Русской души" не существует. С психологической точки зрения, русские не отличаются от остальных жителей Земли.

----------


## JamarriJa

У каждого народа есть своя душа. просто наверно нет терминов подобных "русской душе". Но влияние других культур растворяет индивидуальность каждой нации. Пока еще есть русская душа, но что будет лет через 50?
Еvery nation has its own soul. Just probably there is no exist terms like "Russian soul." But the influence of other cultures dissolves the personality of each nation. While there is still Russian soul, but that will be in 50 years?

----------


## Eledhwen

Эта тема покрыта ореолом таинственности, особенно на западе. Поэтому и спросил. Я говорил на самом деле о генетической памяти русских, и их историческом коде.

----------


## diogen_

> *Poll.*
> How American (western) human and society at all sees it? What he thinks about it and why? *More information is best*.

 Yeah, sure it’s sort of astral ‘memetic egregore’*/**, working like security blanket and protecting Russians from derogatory alien influences of western, especially American, culture.))) 
* Memetics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
** Egregore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Eledhwen

And why you laughing? Yes, there is a few basic mental... mmm... spirits of nations: Islamic group, Chinese group, Slavic group, Anglo-Saxon group and etc.
The question is whose idea may offer the best way for development and there is competition between them. Difference in techniques also.

----------


## Ajax

Eledhwen,
Мне кажется, то что Вы называете "русской душой" это всего лишь черты характера формирующиеся в детстве под воздействием окружения. 
Вытащи младенца из русского окружения и помести в другую среду с иным подходом к воспитанию, и никакая "генетическая память" не поможет.
Есть конечно определенные физеологические особенности влияющие на характер, но "русской душой" их назвать никак нельзя.
Все приспосабливаются к жизни в своем социуме. Другое дело, откуда эти особенности социума взялись. Не знаю. Но считаю что если и можно воспринимать всерьез такое понятие как "русская душа", то привязывать его нужно к местности и населению в ней обитающему, а не к национальности и генетической памяти. 
В итоге имеем: для получения "русской души" необходимо поместить совершенно любого ребенка в среду где дураки строят дороги, мужики пьют, а чиновники воруют.

----------


## Eledhwen

Как я понял, вы не можете найти связь между генетикой и обществом (культурой, социумом). Но оказывается, такая связь существует.
Генетическая память разделяется на филогенетическую и онтогенетическую. И если говорить проще, то на основе этих двух видов памяти существуют два вида поведенческой активности: врожденная и приобретенная. Таким образом через гены проходит не только чисто биологическая информация, необходимая для выживания и продолжения рода, но и приобретенная память информация предков. Приобретенная мутация в течении жизни, если по-другому. 
А вот еще информация к размышлению, если то, что я сказал не показалось убедительным. Когда генетики расшифровали код ДНК, они обнаружили, что примерно только 1% ДНК кодирует белки, а зачем нужны остальные 99% — непонятно. 
И если вы думаете, что русский может только пить и воровать, то я с вами _абсолютно_ не согласен. Могли ли такие люди построить столь богатую культуру и самую большую страну в мире таким путем, и в течение стольких лет?

----------


## Ajax

> Когда генетики расшифровали код ДНК, они обнаружили

 Буду очень благодарен, если вы уточните, когда же они все таки расшифровали код ДНК и кто эти генетики, что бы я мог ознакомиться с исследованиями на эту тему.  

> И если вы думаете, что русский может только пить и воровать, то я с вами _абсолютно_ не согласен. Могли ли такие люди построить столь богатую культуру и самую большую страну в мире таким путем, и в течение стольких лет?

 Позвольте! Я не говорил, что русские умеют ТОЛЬКО пить и воровать, я просто упомянул об этом, как о самых ярких и выделяющихся особенностях. Уж простите, что вижу вокруг себя с самого детства, то и называю. И если с пьянством в городах не все так очевидно (в деревнях по прежнему все как на ладони  ::  ), то вот с "распилами и откатами" я не раз встречался лично.

----------


## Eledhwen

Я ограничен в этой науке и знаю только некоторые основы и то, чему меня учили. Поисковик в помощь. Один наш учёный видвинул теорию волновой генетики, утверждая, что эти 99% ДНК работают на другом уровне. Одни назвали это лженаукой, другие — прислушались, т.к. что-то подобное уже делали китайцы. Вопрос остается открытым. 
Несомненно, это далеко (!) не самые яркие и выдающиеся особенности. Вы, либо видите то, что хотите видеть, или вам не повезло со средой обитания в глубинке. Что касается распилов и откатов — это уже тема политики (т.е. нев этом разделе) — её я обсуждал уже не единожды — язык смозолил.

----------


## diogen_

> Yes, there is a few basic mental... mmm... spirits of nations: Islamic group, Chinese group, Slavic group, Anglo-Saxon group and etc.
> The question is whose idea may offer the best way for development and there is competition between them. Difference in techniques also.

 Really? Then,  how can I get in touch with these omnipotent nationwide apparitions to  learn firsthand ‘the best way’ for development and growth? Could you provide a reliable technique to contact them?

----------


## Eledhwen

I don't answer stupid questions.

----------


## diogen_

> I don't answer stupid questions.

 In what way my question is stupid?

----------


## Ajax

> Что касается распилов и откатов — это уже тема политики (т.е. нев этом разделе) — её я обсуждал уже не единожды — язык смозолил.

 По Вашему, под "чиновники воруют" я мел ввиду грабеж и кражу со взломом?
Впрочем, с тем что тема не благодарная я согласен, предлагаю остановиться и послушать, знают ли что-то о "русской душе" граждане других стран.

----------


## it-ogo

> , ...предлагаю остановиться и послушать, знают ли что-то о "русской душе" граждане других стран.

 Так ведь уже сказали. Ничего не знают. Это внутренний миф и внутренняя формулировка. Недоавтофорсед клюква.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Предлагаю топик стартеру изложить свое видение американской души. Тогда остальным участникам может быть станет более понятно, что именно от них ожидают в ответе на заданный вопрос.

----------


## Eledhwen

Я ничего не ожидаю. Это был просто опрос — не более. Если он себя исчерпал, тогда можно говорить дальше по этой теме.
I expect nothing. It was just a poll, noting else. If it has closed itself then we can talk next for this subject.

----------


## Deborski

> Предлагаю топик стартеру изложить свое видение американской души. Тогда остальным участникам может быть станет более понятно, что именно от них ожидают в ответе на заданный вопрос.

 А разве у нас американцев есть душа....?

----------


## Inego

> А разве у нас американцев есть душа....?

 Вот и топик-стартер деликатно обошел этот вопрос стороной  ::

----------


## Ajax

> Так ведь уже сказали. Ничего не знают. Это внутренний миф и внутренняя формулировка. Недоавтофорсед клюква.

 Вот и я о том же, это же очевидно. Просто, надо быть как-то помягче. Вон автор топика уже и в ДНК русскую душу нашел. А Вы ему "Недоавтофорсед клюква", так ведь и обидеть можно.   

> А разве у нас американцев есть душа....?

 А почему ее не должно быть? Оо

----------


## Deborski

> А почему ее не должно быть? Оо

 Я шучу, просто. Думаю, что топик стал слишком серьезным ))

----------


## Ajax

> Я шучу, просто. Думаю, что топик стал слишком серьезным ))

 Ничего серьезного. Я просто удивился такому мнению. Если это шутка, тогда все понятно)

----------


## Deborski

> Ничего серьезного. Я просто удивился такому мнению. Если это шутка, тогда все понятно)

 Есть такие, наверное, которые думают, что у нас души нет. А я сама не такой. ))

----------


## Eledhwen

> А разве у нас американцев есть душа....?

 There is, but my knowledge of it is fragmentary and incomplete.   

> Вот и топик-стартер деликатно обошел этот вопрос стороной.

 Значит лишь ты один находишься здесь круглосуточно, чтобы быть в курсе всего.   

> Думаю, что топик стал слишком серьезным ))

 It was a serious from the beginning. I came to the conclusion that most of people doesn't know, because it's not interesting. All the people get their information from the media. But the media always works to order.

----------


## Deborski

> There is, but my knowledge of it is fragmentary and incomplete.

 А я думаю, что aмериканская душа умирает сейчас.  
I think whatever soul we have is being eaten away by the very people who preach to us about what a "soul" is supposed to be in the first place.  Religion.  It destroys spirituality.  Just my private opinion.

----------


## Eledhwen

Вопрос, который передо мной как-то поставили: язычество или православие? Хороший вопрос. ...Надо думать, в том числе и за рамками этого вопроса. 
Моё же мнение на данный момент таково: _В пределе для определенной группы людей, связанных между собой каким-то эгрегором, есть только две концепции: хорошая и плохая.
Однако хорошую концепцию, из-за ее априори большего потенциала, обычно невозможно описать нашим ограниченным языком (тем более понятным массам). Поэтому приходится прибегать к помощи идеологических метафор (религии).
И вот тут всегда есть опасность, что такая метафора часто становится эстетической самоцелью и вытесняет первоначальное исходное значение. Это открывает дорогу разного рода мошенникам и лжепророкам._   The question that I've got: Paganism or orthodoxy? It's a good question. ...I must to think, and outside of this issue too. 
My opinion at this time: _In the limit for a particular group of people bound together by some egregore, there are only two concepts: good and bad.
However, a good concept, because of its greater capacity priori, is usually not possible to describe our limited language skills (more than understandable to the masses.) Therefore it is necessary to resort to ideological metaphors (religion).
And there is always the danger that such a metaphor often becomes an aesthetic end in itself and replaces the original starting value. This opens the way random fraudsters and false prophets._

----------


## diogen_

> Вопрос, который передо мной как-то поставили: язычество или православие? Хороший вопрос. ...Надо думать, в том числе и за рамками этого вопроса.
> ....
> The question that I've got: Paganism or orthodoxy? It's a good question. ...I must to think, and outside of this issue too.
> ....

 Откуда взялась такая жесткая дихотмическая ригидность? Почему не атеизм, агностицизм, скептицизм, патнтеизм, монотеизм адвайты веданты или манихейский дуализм? Обоснуйте плиз эгрегориальную предрасположенность русского народа и  онтологические корни вашего концепта. ::

----------


## JamarriJa

> Откуда взялась такая жесткая дихотмическая ригидность? Почему не атеизм, агностицизм, скептицизм, патнтеизм, монотеизм адвайты веданты или манихейский дуализм? Обоснуйте плиз эгрегориальную предрасположенность русского народа и  онтологические корни вашего концепта.

 Ну ты жжешь, Diogen! я не одна такая, кто не понял, о чем здесь?  :: 
зато просветилась, и как я поняла, ригидность - уже означает жесткость, так?

----------


## diogen_

> Ну ты жжешь, Diogen! я не одна такая, кто не понял, о чем здесь? 
> зато просветилась, и как я поняла, ригидность - уже означает жесткость, так?

 Ну это риторическая амплификация высказывания. Отличие от "просто ригидности" здесь такое же как различие между "мочить в сортире"и "жестко мочить в сортире". Не больше. ::     

> И вот тут всегда есть опасность, что такая метафора часто становится эстетической самоцелью и вытесняет первоначальное исходное значение. Это открывает дорогу разного рода мошенникам и лжепророкам.

 @Eledhwen
Как выглядит протокол выявления лжепророков в религии и критерий установления истинности догматических "метафор"?

----------


## pushvv

Невероятно увлекательно читать твои посты =)

----------


## Eledhwen

Приколист, блин.

----------

